# What are the easiest letters for Tiel's to say?



## jameslea12 (Jul 17, 2016)

We are about to name our new Tiel and I am wondering if some letters are easier for Tiel's to pronounce than others. I know P is a good one because our bird says pretty very easily. Are there others? Are there ones that they cannot say at all?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*letters*

I am trying to think of the phrases Bennie says. I had thought "S" might be hard, but Bennie say "Where's your friend?" "Do you see your friend?" He says "Do you like it?" "Is it good?" The "G" sound is not real clear; maybe that's a little hard. Also, I've never heard him say his name. Maybe he has a little trouble with "B", although he can say "Pretty bird". So I am not exactly sure. I'd say just keep trying as see what your bird picks up. As far as naming him/her, one thing I've heard suggested is to pick a couple of possible names and try them out on your bird. See if he/she responds to the sound of one rather than another.


----------



## jameslea12 (Jul 17, 2016)

There are tons of bird name ideas on line and right now we have it narrowed down to Beeker, Hobbs, Floyd and Magoo but I don't know about the M.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never had one that talked but I did have one that would mimic tone. He would repeat the tone of what I said just not very good at the words. It is easier for birds to mimic a girl voice than a boy voice so keep that in mind.


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Schubert's really good at saying "peekaboo" and "tequila", so I think harder sounds like p's, k's, t's, etc are probably easier to say than others


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Schubird said:


> Schubert's really good at saying "peekaboo" and "tequila", so I think harder sounds like p's, k's, t's, etc are probably easier to say than others


Gotta love a bird who can order you a tequila!  

Joey's fave phrases are 'good morning', 'I love you', 'peekaboo', 'here you go', 'be right back', and 'be a good boy', of all that he says.

I'm not sure what the easiest letters are for them to say, either, but maybe by reading what people post their fids saying most, a pattern will develop of letters that are often used.


----------



## Marloz (Dec 25, 2015)

My male cockatiel can say

Hello Mikey
Good Boy
I can see you
Whatca your doing


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

B words are my tiels' clearest words. "Birdie" and "boy" especially.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*letters to say*

While it's a cute name, I think "Floyd" might be hard for him to say.


----------

